# Budgies love the smell of mint?



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey all,

So I have had Charlie for 11 years now. A long time ago I noticed that if I go over to his cage right after brushing my teeth, he is attracted to the fresh smell and will try to get at my mouth. Same with if I have a mint in there.

Before you ask, *I don't let him do this* and _*I avoid him when I have something in my mouth that gives off a strong scent in case it causes him any respiratory problems*_. All that will happen is occasionally I'll forget and go to say hello to him, he'll notice and then I'll go away from him for a little while.

However one curious thing I have noticed - and what I'm really asking about, here - is that if he gets the slightest whiff of a minty smell then he goes into an ultra-cuddly mode and lets me scratch his head and be playful in a way that he never is under any other circumstances.

The only comparison I can think to draw is that its a bit like a cat on catnip, he seems to get really euphoric and blissed out.

Has anyone else experienced this happen with their birds with mint or other smells?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Every budgie is unique and Charlie seems to have a special love for mint. 
I have not had my budgies react to mint or other smells.


----------

